# Pilot Hole bit and Driver Combo- NO GO



## Blind_Squirrel (Jun 14, 2007)

This thread: http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=25145 has information about the Jack Rabbit Deluxe Set Pilot Hole bit and Driver Combo http://www.jackrabbittool.com/products.html 

One set runs 59.99.  If you buy 5 or more sets the cost is $48.00 each. There are three of us so far that are interested in getting a set.  Anyone else interested?

I will run a group buy if we can get at least two more takers.

Well, we got four but not five.  It looks like this is a no go unless we can get one more person.


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Jun 18, 2007)

Bueller?  Bueller?


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jun 18, 2007)

Seems very expensive to me, I believe there are much less expensive sets available. BTW, their brass won't burn statement is questionable. I use brass to burn rings on the lathe. It heats almost instantly and gets very hot. It does burn rings quite well.


----------

